# denize girmek vs denizde yüzmek



## Şafak

İyi günler,

Anladığım kadarıyla, 'denize girmek' ve 'denizde yüzmek' aynı anlama mı geliyor? Mesela aşağıdaki metinde:
"Türkiye'de ben bol bol *denize gireceğim*, güneşleneceğim ve Antalya'nın bütün tarihi ve turistik yerlerini gezeceğim."

Aptalca soru için özür dilerim


----------



## rarabara

merhaba,

denize giren kişi sadece serinlemek amacıyla da girebileceğinden , kesinlikle yüzmüştür denmez. o sebepten farklı anlamlar diyebiliriz.
yüzmek eyleminde ise kol, bacak hareketleri ile vücudun suda aktif hareket etmesi sözkonusudur.
denize giren kişi yüzedebilir yüzmeyede bilir tercih ona kalmıştır. Ancak yüzen kişi aktif fiziksel hareketlerde bulunmuştur.

ayrıca denize giren herkes yüzme bilmek zorunda değil.


----------



## alibey71

Jennifer Weiss said:


> İyi günler,
> 
> Anladığım kadarıyla, 'denize girmek' ve 'denizde yüzmek' aynı anlama mı geliyor? Mesela aşağıdaki metinde:
> "Türkiye'de ben bol bol *denize gireceğim*, güneşleneceğim ve Antalya'nın bütün tarihi ve turistik yerlerini gezeceğim."
> 
> Aptalca soru için özür dilerim


Cümlenizden "ben"i çıkarın, kulağı tırmalıyor. "Denize girmek" ile "denizde yüzmek" arasındaki temel fark, ilkinin yüzme bilmeyi gerektirmemesi, ikincisinin gerektirmesidir. Yüzme bilmiyorsanız "bol bol denize gireceğim", biliyorsanız "bol bol yüzeceğim" diyebilirsiniz.


----------



## LeBro

One phrase can be preferred over the other in order to convey/stress a different/particular meaning according to the context but I do not think that there is a sharp distinction between them like indicating "state" (being in the water but not swimming) and/or "action"(swimming). 

So your sentence " Türkiye'de ben bol bol denize gireceğim" does not necessarily mean that you won't/can't swim.


----------



## Rallino

I see no difference between "denize girmek" and "denizde yüzmek". There is no detail about "know how to swim" in either of these. "Denizde yüzmek" perhaps is used when we want to contrast it with "havuzda yüzmek". Someone who says "denizde yüzmeyi seviyorum" probably means he doesn't like swimming in the swimming pools.


----------



## kurshath

Genellikle başka bir karşılaştırma olmadıkça "denizde yüzeceğim" demeyiz, "denize gireceğim" deriz. Havuzda mı, denizde mi yüzeceksin? gibi bir soru üzerine denizde yüzeceğim denebilir. Bunun dışında denizde geçirilen süre için "denize girmek" kullanılır.


----------

